# HUGE FISH



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

THese are soem crazy fish they are huge

http://www.payara-fishing.com/images/payara11.jpg
http://www.acuteangling.com/Exploratory/ExURspecies2.jpg
http://www.acuteangling.com/Exploratory/EXURpayPaul.jpg
Look at this wolf fish
http://www.acuteangling.com/Exploratory/JATtraiJaws.jpg

oh2: oh2: oh2:







:rockin: :rockin:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

those are some mean monsters GLAD that you shared them with us


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sum bitch those are mean looking fishy


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah nice


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Damn, those are some mean fish. I'd like to have one of them in my tank.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

when they say they only get so big... that means in the home aquarium.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn that wolfish is HUGE.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

MPower said:


> Damn that wolfish is HUGE.


Yeah, I want it.


----------

